# BPC-157 injection site



## Kepler22B (Apr 3, 2016)

Just purchased 10 vials of BPC-157 for tennis elbow. The general consensus suggests injecting subq or Im as close the injury site as possible. Where would the safest spot be for an elbow injury site? How about delts? Blood would flow down through the arm including elbow area?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls61973 (Apr 6, 2016)

4 inch radius from injury.  Do subcu


----------



## Kepler22B (Apr 6, 2016)

Used a clothes pin to pinch skin near elbow to free up hand to inject.  Worked great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

